# Help with German emissions sticker?



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Am researching for our epic trip to Bavaria S.Germany in Jan 09 and have come across the requirement for a low emission zone / emissions-control windscreen sticker for entry to certain cities...in their bid to reduce air pollution etc???

Vehicles are divided into emissions groups according to their particulate emissions and they receive a sticker of the colour marking the respective emissions group. Unfortunately only vehicles manufactured after 1996 (trucks etc)/1997(cars) are able to get these *OR* if the vehicle exhaust emissions fall into certain categories (german style).

See these websites: 
http://www.bmu.de/english/air_pollution_control/general_information/doc/40740.php
http://www.stadt-koeln.de/en/lowemissionzone/article/11609/index.html#sm1

I have a 1995 Hymer 2.8tdi which unfortunately falls outside sticker entitlement on age but may qualify on emissions basis. However it would appear our exhaust emissions in UK are assessed in a different way to Germany so thats where the challenge starts! It would save problems if I could get a sticker before leaving UK but how do I convert the exhaust emissions to German style??

Has anyone come across this situation with an older vehicle and if so how did you get around it...or not :? Or do I really need one at all!!!

Would be grateful for any thoughts/advice...

Many thanks

Tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tony;

Your research is correct, to comply for an umwelt sticker your diesel vehicle needs to be registered on or after Jan 97, vehicles registered earlier need to satisy the relevant authorities that measures have been taken to improve your emmisions to a satisfactory standard and even then I would think you would only then qualify for a red sticker which will still give limited access to towns and cities in the scheme.

All is not lost however and I would question the need to take it any further as to do so would probably involve a lot of unneccesary expense.

You can still travel to most of Germany with minimal limitations, its just the inner city areas that are most affected and even if you still need to transit these areas the transiting Autobahns are exempt from the scheme.

To put it all into perspective there was a post recently >here< that might be of interest, not worth the expense IMO.

There is also a >Umwelt Zone FAQ's< post that might interest you, plenty of links to research there. :wink:

Kind regards,

Pete


----------



## TheLizard (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Pete, 

Many thanks for your response and links...have read all the info you posted to clarify the whole Umwelt situation and am now far more knowledgable.

Despite the hopes it may be disappearing looks like it's here to stay and, as we plan to visit the country regularly the answer is a Motorhome registered after Jan 1997 or a mod kit...neither of which will happen in the near future so will have to walk/cycle into the Umwelt zones.

Any other tips on driving in Germany will be welcomed but think we have covered most things.

Thanks again

Tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

No problems Tony, I just hope it doesn't put you off touring Germany, its a fantastic country fully geared up for touring with a motorhome. 

You'll be fine without a pollution sticker.

Gute Fahrt!

Pete


----------

